# Finally, A place to put my stuff



## Janderso (May 23, 2022)

I used up most of my stores of scrap stock.
Maybe I can find what I’m looking for.
I still need to find a place for the alloy metals, O1, A2, W1, drill rod etc.
It’s a start.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 23, 2022)

Bury it . It's out of site but always accessable . Which reminds me ......................................................


----------



## graham-xrf (May 24, 2022)

Organized!! Good job!
I admit some envy of the variety of choice in your saved off-cuts.


----------



## Janderso (May 24, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> Organized!! Good job!
> I admit some envy of the variety of choice in your saved off-cuts.


I’d like to add some 2-3” brass/bronze rounds for bushings but it is more than gold right now 
I went to start a new project, couldn’t stand the mess so I decided to do this first. You know how one thing leads to another.

I still need to tackle the box. My key stock and <1” rounds are in 36” lengths. The Mc Master shipping tubes work great.

I have found if you put stuff in a pile, you never get to see what’s at the bottom.
Not the best but much better! It’s a start.


----------



## wachuko (May 24, 2022)

Good job!

This is something that I also need to do... it is becoming very apparent that I need a very sturdy shelf/rack system for storing stock and the kits I have been getting to build at a later time...

So looking for ideas.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 24, 2022)

Organisation for the win! Being able to put your hands on something makes projects go so much easier


----------



## Just for fun (May 24, 2022)

Looking good Jeff.


----------



## rabler (May 24, 2022)

The only thing worse than clutter is cleaning!


----------



## Manual Mac (May 24, 2022)

A place for my stuff.
Are you a George Carlín fan? Yeah, me too


----------

